# The dish pointing page



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

I am a retired engineer who frigs around with his system.
This has always got me confused and miffed :-
Say you have 119 and 110 and the switch check shows both OK.
You go to look at the signal on various transponders on 110 and 119 to frig with the dish.
You start, say selecting 119 to look at.
That works OK but when you switch to look at 110 it continues to display 119 signal for that tspdr but with the message wrong satellite, like selecting 110 didn't change what it's looking for to identify, and display.
Likewise if you start off with 110.
Can this be made to work as expected?
The only way I have now is to disconnect the feed I don't want to look at.
My setup is a 512 with a sw21x switch from two legacy lnbs in a legacy offset dish. I have also tried the vanilla sw21.


----------



## jwhitaker0063 (Oct 3, 2012)

I think the problem you're having is because it's ran through a 21 switch. In my experience you usually can't tell which sat signal you're reading. You would have to hook your meter up to each feed from each lmb.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

It has to be your specific h/w setup, as I/we can do just what you said, I have to to make sure every time I move to a new campground.

I use a dumb meter, but can look at up to 4 ku sats simultaneously, it has a DTV mode that looks at ka & ku, and without that Dish pointing is 'complete & utter pain in the A$$', DTV HD is a breeze in comparison.

So, you could swap out your switches & such or new 1000.x dish or 500 dpPro lnbs and maybe what you want would work.

At best Dish recvrs/setups are slow & stupid (DTV you choose your lnb, thus the recvr knows how to talk to control lnb).

I have been pointing perfectly at the 3 sats with great strength & Dish rcvr would not 'see nor recognize' it, I would have to choose a new sat or transponder to 'trigger' searching to even get ANY indication, stupid as H$LL rcvrs !!!

Good in -> stupid rcvr -> crap out! 722k is slow and Sara Palin stupid!!

Sorry for that mini-rant!! Dish rcvrs have always been slow & stupid when it comes to pointing!! (I have had 4 diff model rcvrs now-all dim witted slugs at pointing/detection/switching).

Good Luck!!



interd0g said:


> I am a retired engineer who frigs around with his system.
> This has always got me confused and miffed :-
> Say you have 119 and 110 and the switch check shows both OK.
> You go to look at the signal on various transponders on 110 and 119 to frig with the dish.
> ...


----------

